# external filter help



## Nick16 (4 Feb 2009)

hi, i have just had my aqua pro1 SP filter delivered. it has two trays, one had just floss in it and the other just a sponge. i have put the sponge and floss into tray one as there is masses of room (floss on top!) and in the bottom tray i would 
like to have some ceramic media.  

however, it comes in a little bag with holes in it, do i take it out of the bag (i think i do but want to be sure).
at the mo, its saoking in the sink and fizzing for some reason! but i just need some help.


----------



## Dan Crawford (4 Feb 2009)

Is it a plastic bag? if so i'd take them out of the bag.
i had some bioballs in a mesh bag, took them out and they all floated LOL


----------



## Nick16 (4 Feb 2009)

i have taken them out, next question, i dont know how to set it up, i have never set up an external. 

there is soo many bits of pipeowrk i dont know what goes where. i cant find any website that show me how to set it up as it is quite confusing.


----------



## vauxhallmark (4 Feb 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> i have taken them out, next question, i dont know how to set it up, i have never set up an external.
> 
> there is soo many bits of pipeowrk i dont know what goes where. i cant find any website that show me how to set it up as it is quite confusing.



Didn't you get instructions with it? 

Couldn't find instructions for your exact make on the internets, but no cannister filter is _that _different from another  - you can download instructions for tetratec filters here:
http://www.tetra-fish.co.uk/tetra/go/7B ... lang_id=20

Fluval's cannister filter instructions are quite easy to find on the web too. They're both fairly similar to yur filter. Try downloading one of them, although the parts won't exactly match it should be enough info to get you going.

Post back with any further queries (preferably with pictures)

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## Nick16 (4 Feb 2009)

its not like the tetratec ex1200. i do have one of them but have never used it, however looking at it, i can work it out straight away, whereas with this piece of #### its more complicated. it has rubber washers and little bits of plastic plus all the tubing and i have emailed the comapny asking for some ####### instructions but as they are dutch they will take days to reply. its a complete joke, something i thought would take 5 mins to set up has taken me all day and im still no where near, all the bits are as they were lying on the floor. i dont want to go near them as i will do it wrong again.


----------



## MikeC (4 Feb 2009)

Try looking at eheim site for their instructions last time i went to lfs i looked at these and they are almost a copy of eheim pro series even down to green pipe work.


----------



## Nick16 (4 Feb 2009)

it doesnt have grren pipework. 



 
as you can see in the top image it contains:
2 sets of tubing
inlet strainer
2 spraybars (they dont push into each other)
lilly pipe type thing
2 bent pieces of pipe that must hook over the tank
2 'taps' that connect directly nto the filter unit (however i dont know where the washers go??)
and some other random pipework.
how the hell does this all go together. i think now i should have got a TT ex700. 





one of the 'taps'


----------



## Nick16 (4 Feb 2009)

someone must have one of these and knows what bits connect to what bits.


----------



## MikeC (4 Feb 2009)

If i remember correctly George Farmer did an article in pfk on one of his aquascapes using the pro 4 version perhaps he can help.


----------



## MikeC (4 Feb 2009)

You could contact one of these members from the pfk link below they used your type of filter

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/f ... php?t=9101


----------



## dazcoops (5 Feb 2009)

This might be halpfull, not your exact filter but it will give you an idea,



The rubber washers go on the thread where the taps connect to your filter.

you connect the spray bars using a section of the rubber hose supplied, just cut a small section off.

I dont think you need to use all the parts supplied, i think you just use the bits that you need for your setup. That fan looking bit is just an alternative to your spray bar i think!

You dont need both the inlet pipes either(the 2 bits that look like walking sticks), just one.


----------



## Nick16 (5 Feb 2009)

cool that solves the pipework but i now just have to solve the small rubber 'O' ring things. they must surely go either end of the taps but they will need alot of forcing to even get over the very end let alone past the thread of the screw bit, that tightens the hose up.


----------



## Nick16 (12 Feb 2009)

still have not solved the small rubber 'O' ring problems. 

where do they go?  SOMEONE ON HERE MUST KNOW.  it doesnt even say in the instructions.


----------



## JamesM (12 Feb 2009)

Are you 100% sure they are not spares?


----------



## Nick16 (12 Feb 2009)

well it doesnt leak when i ran it for 2 mins, but i dont want it to leak all over the upstairs wooden floor while im at school
as the downstairs roof would collapse.


----------



## JamesM (12 Feb 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> well it doesnt leak when i ran it for 2 mins, but i dont want it to leak all over the upstairs wooden floor while im at school
> as the downstairs roof would collapse.


Put the whole thing in a large washing up bowl or bucket. You wont know without trying it, unless you can get some sense out of the manufacturer.


----------



## Nick16 (12 Feb 2009)

i got the instuctions via email, but their translation was very poor. it said things like:
 put the fence in recess of the clip    

so i got an english version from the company on ebay who sold it to me who have been helpful. 

the tank is 38L and i have a 40L bucket so when im home next week (half term) i will try it out.  anyway, with the gravel and stone in the tank there is probably only 25L!!! 
thanks james.


----------



## JamesM (12 Feb 2009)

No problem mate, all the best with it


----------



## TDI-line (12 Feb 2009)

I couldn't find much out on the internet for your instructions, Superfish is a division of another company...

http://www.superfish.nl/site_en/aquariu ... uct_id=122


----------



## Nick16 (12 Feb 2009)

yeah, i emailed them and got some half english half gobbldy goop back. so i gave up, the cant tell me anything specific apart from what is in the instructions and that is vague!


----------

